# plaster pricing



## hank hill (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi , My name is hank and I am new to this site. So hello to everyone! I am bidding a job for base coat plaster and was wondering if anyone can tell me the going rate per. sq.ft. It is an old house and I will be applying a bonding agent and a base coat only . Thanks for any help you can give me . Tennessee area


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

:whistling2:


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Dude if you don't know how much to charge, just figure out how much you want to make a day, and how many days you think it will cost.


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

Hank, How long have you been doing plaster repair work? the other thing is if your skim coating walls or ceilings you have all the prep work to do, depending on your area, up here we get $1.34 to $3.96 sqft but I have got as much as $6.35 a sqft, but you have to know what your market will pay good luck and keep it smooth


www.frankawitz.net


----------

